# Windows Misting Up Swift Bolero 630PR



## haydon (Mar 2, 2008)

Has anyone else had problems with the windows misting up in habitation area?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Not a known problem but do bear in mind it is extremely cold outside at the moment and without any ventilation, cooking etc will from condensation.

Peter


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I can't say that we have noticed anything in particular, are there certain times it is worse or do you mean all the time ? the only time we really get misting is when cooking and the temps outside are cold, sometimes the cab screen area mists up...........but that is to be expected. We don't really get that much misting at all in the hab area.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

haydon, do you mean between the plastic panels or just inside the mh. 
Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

haydon, do you mean between the plastic panels or just inside the mh. 
Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Misting*

I have two windows that misted between the panes on Tuesday. I think it was a case of going from very cold and then direct sunshine. All clear now.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you are getting misting between the 2 panes of the window then, on a dry warm day, remove the little rubber bung somewhere on the window and let the area between the 2 panes dry out. A warm breeze from a hairdryer ( not hot) will help.

G


----------



## haydon (Mar 2, 2008)

*windows misting*

windows misting,yes this is between the panes simler to my house.first the back one now the two off side ones they look like sealed units?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This might be of interest if your windows don't have little plugs in them;

See HERE

G


----------



## haydon (Mar 2, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> If you are getting misting between the 2 panes of the window then, on a dry warm day, remove the little rubber bung somewhere on the window and let the area between the 2 panes dry out. A warm breeze from a hairdryer ( not hot) will help. hi


griizzly returned to dealer yesterday to have a look at the 3 windows that were misting between the two panes they rang the maker who told them to check for delamination otherwise no replacement,of course sods law it was clear when i got their.on returnig home it stood in the sun and it was back.fortunitly i took photos of this,but will not accept these.i did as you suggested,there were two small plugs in each window and did the bathroom first warmed with hairdryer and you could see dampness travel up the pane, sods law again lost one of the bungs.the dealer was told no delamination and they would be charged for the windows.so we had a stand off.my history is 48years in the motortrade and seen it all so not much fight left.many thanks for the reply.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

haydon said:


> , sods law again lost one of the bungs


Sod's law indeed: No gadget or fault ever shows itself or goes wrong when you are standing in front of the person who could do something about it.

Have you tried the tiny end of a cheap biro to use in place of a bung ?

G


----------

